
Show HN: Cardwhat – simple and interactive UI for sending custom postcards - manuisin
https://www.cardwhat.com
======
manuisin
Hi, I made this as a way to improve my programming skills and as an experiment
on what a good UI to do simple tasks would look like (looking to create a
custom t-shirts web app in the future).

Keen to hear any feedback. Will be releasing the front-end code base
(Typescript, React, GraphQL) on Github. It's been a good learning experience
for me that might be a good reference for other people too.

